# Idiomatic, grammatical, spelling and other misteaks....



## Dan Murray (3 Dec 2016)

Ok, you'll no doubt appreciate my little efforts to grab attention in the heading?!

I was thinking about this, well, the other day. By this, I mean, the common writing errors found on this site and elsewhere.

I think that it would be interesting to compile a list - so to start the ball rolling, here are a few recent quotes from this site. The intention is not to embarrass anyone - so whilst the quotes below are recorded verbatim - I propose that all quotes should be unattributed!

Here goes....

1. Sometimes investors on masse get excited about....
2. The country is FF to it's core
3. You need to ask for financial advise.........including people on this forum who can advice you


----------



## amtc (3 Dec 2016)

One that annoys me is posts about tennants. Amazing how cheap cans rent so many rooms and cause issues. 

Off to get a cat....


----------



## amtc (3 Dec 2016)

OK and reply's

Usual yours and you're


----------



## Conan (3 Dec 2016)

The one that annoys me is people pronouncing "remuneration" as "renumeration". And you hear it regularly on the radio.


----------



## Sophrosyne (4 Dec 2016)

Spelling, grammatical errors and mispronunciations don’t annoy me at all.

During my working life I frequently read reports and chaired meetings in which excellent communicators talked utter rubbish and the less linguistically gifted, in their own way, made excellent points.

I do, however, agree that long posts lacking punctuation, paragraphs or use of sentence case can be unintelligible and wearisome.


----------



## amtc (4 Dec 2016)

My dad is obsessed with people using fulsome; it doesn't mean being praised, it means being foolish or false


----------



## Sophrosyne (4 Dec 2016)

amtc said:


> My dad is obsessed with people using fulsome; it doesn't mean being praised, it means being foolish or false



This is not a good example.

Even today, it can be still be used in its original 13th century sense - generous or abundant.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (4 Dec 2016)

There,s a frequent poster whose keyboard doesn,t have an apostrophe


----------



## cremeegg (4 Dec 2016)

Sophrosyne said:


> This is not a good example.
> 
> Even today, it can be still be used in its original 13th century sense - generous or abundant.



What other meaning does it have ? I have alway understood fulsome to mean, greatly or in detail. When I looked it up I got copious and abundant. Of course it is mostly used in conjunction with praise, but that is not part of its meaning. When I stub my toe, I am certainly capable of fulsome abuse.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Dec 2016)

Google gives me a definition of fulsome as "complimentary or flattering to an excessive degree."  The word seems to be regularly used as meaning, approximately, "comprehensive". So you hear people talk of "a fulsome apology", by which they mean comprehensive.

Another is holistic - "characterized by the belief that the parts of something are intimately interconnected and explicable only by reference to the whole." - again thank you google. But people use it as "wholistic" - i.e. all encompassing is what they mean, but there isn't such a word.


----------



## Sophrosyne (4 Dec 2016)

cremeegg said:


> What other meaning does it have ? I have alway understood fulsome to mean, greatly or in detail. When I looked it up I got copious and abundant. Of course it is mostly used in conjunction with praise, but that is not part of its meaning. When I stub my toe, I am certainly capable of fulsome abuse.



The reason I said it was not a good example is because of ambiguity as to its meaning. Experts are divided in their opinion.

In the 13th century it was used in a positive sense – abundant, plentiful, etc.

By the 18th century it was used almost exclusively in a negative sense – loathsome, excessive, insincere, etc.

The word then went out of use but made a comeback in the early 20th century when its original meaning was revived.

Therefore, it can be understood in either a positive or a negative sense, depending on context.


----------



## Purple (5 Dec 2016)

I'm guilty of the odd grammatical and punctuation error but the one that bugs me is the use of the word left instead of let; "He was left off the charge". "She was left go".
Pacifically instead of specifically also bugs me.


----------



## PaddyW (5 Dec 2016)

On route.


----------



## amtc (9 Dec 2016)

I was talking about this with my friends. I was never taught English grammar...we had a French teacher who ended up teaching us the basics, so bizarrely I learnt English through French. Can't speak too much French, mind you. Writing is my career.  But I read lots and I think that helped. 

Myself and my friends have fascinating chats as to one flounders or founders...or mitigates or mitigates against...


I am going out tomorrow night. otherwise I will get the cat.


----------



## amtc (9 Dec 2016)

I worked in a major semi state and wrote out a post it for the webmaster as to its, it's and its'. he has it framed still


----------



## Sophrosyne (10 Dec 2016)

I wasn’t going to indulge further but …


Sprout to catch a salmon

In anyway

Myself personally

Excape

Bronnical

Indunated

Right- as in “I went down to the pub, right! Then, I had a pint, right!

People who don’t consider a thing told unless they have said it several times sequentially, particularly when they know one is pressed for time - very sad, yeah very sad, very sad.

Depend*a*nts, the noun and depend*e*nt, the adverb

Use of obscure acronyms or abbreviations

Overuse of idiotic buzzwords

As for use of arcane industry-related words and phrases, which become more arcane when statements are challenged, should we revive Bullshit Bingo?


----------



## Dan Murray (11 Dec 2016)

Some funny contributions above - my favourites, so far, being....
on route, very unique, and the absolute corker in the context outlined by Mathepac........the gardai are proactive in solving crime!

My original idea was to quote sins, found on this site, verbatim - so not being stubborn, right, but myself personally, feels like this is like the right thing to do, in anyway. Right thing to do, right thing....

Grammar
1. The Unionist establishment were....
2. Each to their own

Dodgy spelling
1. Euphonism
2. Soyonara


----------



## wednesday (11 Dec 2016)

sangwitch or samwitch instead of sandwich,
but my biggest bugbear is somethink instead of something....Gordon Ramsay, for shame!


----------



## michaelm (12 Dec 2016)

amtc said:


> Usual yours and you're


I had a modest lie-in on Sunday due to man-flu . . I sent my wife a text saying "can you make you're [sic] husband a cup of tea?" . . how sad is it that I found that funny?


----------



## PaddyW (12 Dec 2016)

Hate when people say 'You know that kinda way?'. No, no I don't.

Or people that finish every sentence with 'Yeah?'. Seriously bugs me.


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2016)

amtc said:


> Myself and my friends have fascinating chats as to one flounders or founders...or mitigates or mitigates against...


My friends and I...


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2016)

I have hear "thrun" instead of "thrown" used in certain parts of Dublin.


----------



## Gerry Canning (12 Dec 2016)

watts yousins on bout plea,s

pss hoppy Xmiss.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2016)

Gerry Canning said:


> watts yousins on bout plea,s
> 
> pss hoppy Xmiss.


an hopefully ye's wont be inna bleedin jocker after yer dinnir.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2016)

Punctuation is also very important.
Read the following and then remove the comma;
"I helped my uncle Jack, off a horse."


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Dec 2016)

Purple said:


> Punctuation is also very important.
> Read the following and then remove the comma;
> "I helped my uncle Jack, off a horse."



Radio newsreaders are awful for this - no, not the horse thing - but rather running sentences together without any full stop. I should try to remember one and reproduce it here but basically I'm listening and end up going (hah??), and then realise the latter part of that line is a new story, not a fact pertaining to the previous story. Bearing a marked resemblance to two short planks leads to me going - Hah??? - quite a bit.


----------



## Seagull (14 Dec 2016)

Betsy Og said:


> Radio newsreaders are awful for this - no, not the horse thing - but rather running sentences together without any full stop. I should try to remember one and reproduce it here but basically I'm listening and end up going (hah??), and then realise the latter part of that line is a new story, not a fact pertaining to the previous story. Bearing a marked resemblance to two short planks leads to me going - Hah??? - quite a bit.


It's particularly bad when they're just running through the headlines.


----------



## Gerry Canning (15 Dec 2016)

Given that we are now in the season of goodwill, for you pile of punctuational hard cases, a Christmas tale.

George Mc Arthur .

George was a smithy who lived in Newtowncunningham , here in Donegal.
His occupation was a blacksmith , his claim to fame was his kindly disposition.
George could not curse anyone , or anything ,indeed a curse was never heard to pass his lips, he would even have found something good to say about Hitler.
George was also (saved) in the Lord, and this was long before it was popular to be (saved).
Just before Christmas, George, got the contract of shoeing 2 buck donkeys.
Buck donkeys take severe umbrage at having their legs lifted ,whether it be  for shoeing or not.
George  got the first shoed and out , but the 2nd donkey was underwhelmed and was very very difficult to shoe.

George eventually got 2nd donkey  shoed, and as he let it out , as near a curse as ever emanated from him was heard from George.

{I still don,t see what the Saviour saw in you }

ps. Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Seagull (15 Dec 2016)

Where did you find that hideous monstrosity? That's even worse than Carrot.


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2016)

I question for the experts here; Does 'Anal Retentive' have a hyphen?


----------



## Dan Murray (16 Dec 2016)

Purple said:


> I question for the experts here; Does 'Anal Retentive' have a hyphen?



I'm not so sure if this is one of your little jokes, Purple, but I shall answer on the basis that it's a serious question. I should point out that whilst I have knowledge of several languages, I do not consider myself to be an expert of grammar.

So does “anal retentive” have a hyphen? In my opinion, that depends how the words are used. Specifically,
- When used as a noun, they do not get a hyphen. Example: Purple is an anal retentive when it comes to the correct use of hyphens.
- When used as an adjective, they do get a hyphen. Example: Purple is an anal-retentive poster on AAM who ensures hyphens are used correctly.

I should point out that unless the two words are used in the naming of a horse or something, they should not be capitalised. In other words, it's not GERMAN. I hope this helps.


----------



## amtc (16 Dec 2016)

I used to work for a semi state whose name was in Irish. My boss was obsessive about writing briefs (which was my job) which didn't mix Irish and English. So I had to put "it is the position of x" rather than x's position.

Then the ceo changed...and all changed again


----------



## Seagull (20 Dec 2016)

Purple said:


> I question for the experts here; Does 'Anal Retentive' have a hyphen?


 
Are all the errors in there deliberate, and an attempt to annoy readers of this thread? Surely, not. I mean, no-one could ever accuse you of being a wind-up merchant, could they?


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2016)

Seagull said:


> Are all the errors in there deliberate, and an attempt to annoy readers of this thread? Surely, not. I mean, no-one could ever accuse you of being a wind-up merchant, could they?


I'll admit to nothing...


----------



## Marion (20 Dec 2016)

I should of definately ignored this thread. 

Marion


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Dec 2016)

Which word in the English language is most often spelt wrongly?


----------



## Sophrosyne (20 Dec 2016)

Wrongly?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (21 Dec 2016)

Yep, it's an old one. Sorry folks, I should behave myself at this season of goodwill


----------



## The Edge (27 Dec 2016)

My own personal bete noire is the 'comprising of' as seen frequently in adverts on real estate websites, as in "newly refurbished apartment comprising of two bedrooms, etc.".....the 'of' is superfluous.....redundant....suffice to say it is an unnecessary word in this context.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jan 2017)

Has anyone tried to decipher the writings in the theliberal.ie? It's infant school stuff but "we pride ourselves on our writing" is some kind of mantra over there, or is that the journal.ie who seem equally incompetent from a linguistics perspective?


----------



## Leper (17 Jan 2017)

"Right Now" has crept into usage instead of "Now" - Are we watching too many US produced tv programmes?


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2017)

The American phrase "I could care less" really gets to me.


----------



## PMU (17 Jan 2017)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Which word in the English language is most often spelt wrongly?


 It's  "incorrectly".   One spells a word 'correctly' or 'incorrectly', because it is a matter of fact.  You don't spell a word 'rightly' so you can't spell it 'wrongly'.  But you can spell it 'correctly'.   'Rightly' or 'wrongly' you can be accused of being pedantic,  because it is a matter of assessment, but not necessarily a matter of fact.

On this topic, the use of the verb 'revert', to mean to contact you in the future, really gets me.  It appears all over the place especially in official letters in Ireland, e.g. "I will revert to you when I have considered the matter'.  This is simply  incorrect.  Revert means to return to a former state, as in 'after two pints I revert to my childhood'.  It does not mean I will get back to you in due course.


----------



## Leo (17 Jan 2017)

PMU said:


> e.g. "I will revert to you



Indeed, it suggests they were formerly you...


----------



## Dan Murray (17 Jan 2017)

PMU said:


> It's  "incorrectly"......



Wow, just wow. Respect!


----------



## Wahaay (18 Jan 2017)

Speak with instead of speak to.
This Americanisation has been creeping in over here for some time and the BBC,in particular,is letting its standards drop.
Likewise I now hear the occasional " we reached out to him for comment " instead " we asked him to comment. "
I also saw Tommy Gorman on RTE the other night *begin* a live link from Belfast by saying " good night from Belfast. "
It also seems a peculiarly Irish thing to say bring instead of take as in " Will you bring me to the shops. "
Or am I being pedantic ?


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2017)

Wahaay said:


> I also saw Tommy Gorman on RTE the other night *begin* a live link from Belfast by saying " good night from Belfast. "



Maybe he's just trying to bring it back, as it used to be used commonly as a greeting.


----------



## Wahaay (19 Jan 2017)

Leo said:


> Maybe he's just trying to bring it back, as it used to be used commonly as a greeting.



Possibly.
There was an RTE weather man who used to say the same thing at 6pm in the evening but then he stopped using it and I presumed someone had had a word.
I know of nowhere else the world where goodnight isn't meant as goodbye.


----------



## Firefly (19 Jan 2017)

Wahaay said:


> I also saw Tommy Gorman on RTE the other night begin a live link from Belfast by saying " good night from Belfast. "



Maybe he was saying it was a good night in Belfast?




Wahaay said:


> I know of nowhere else the world where goodnight isn't meant as goodbye.



You think that's confusing, what about the French or Italians who say Salut and Cioa respectively for either hello or goodbye!


----------



## Wahaay (19 Jan 2017)

Firefly said:


> Maybe he was saying it was a good night in Belfast?



Given that he was reporting on the collapse of the power-sharing government and it was raining I doubt it !


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Jan 2017)

Oxford Dictionary said:
			
		

> *goodnight*: expressing good wishes on parting at night or before going to bed


  No way is is it a greeting. "Good Evening" is the greeting.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2017)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> No way is is it a greeting. "Good Evening" is the greeting.



Apparently it was in common usage in the 1800s, and continued in use in Ireland into the early 1900s, including use as a greeting in James Joyce's work.


----------



## Dan Murray (19 Jan 2017)

"Good evening" is the greeting in my part of the country (Dublin). The Germans haven't taken over yet!? [I know, I know.....]


----------



## Gerry Canning (23 Jan 2017)

Try this one { I , myself , personally }..


----------



## Wahaay (23 Jan 2017)

" meet with " - that's another Americanism that gets my goat.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2017)

New thread, 5 posts, 4 sentences starting with "So". So is this a record?


----------



## cremeegg (27 Jan 2017)

mathepac said:


> New thread, 5 posts, 4 sentences starting with "So". So is this a record?



So far


----------



## Marion (27 Jan 2017)

So


cremeegg said:


> So far



So good.


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2017)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> "Good Evening" is the greeting.


"Good evening" is *a* greeting; it is by no means the only one we use, e.g. "Good morning", "Good day", "Good afternoon".


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2017)

We could all set up free accounts on grammarly.com or ask the admins to turn on the Irish_English/British_English spell checker in the BBS software.

Free Grammarly exists as a browser extension, a desktop application (Windows or macOS) or a set of extensions for MS Office. There's a paid-for version too, a plagiarisation checker and a plethora of other stuff. I use the free versions and they're fine for my porpoises, as Jimmy Cagney used to say.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Feb 2017)

"Originally from" ?

"I'm originally from Dublin" ? No, you're from Dublin, adding 'originally' is meaningless.


----------



## Firefly (2 Feb 2017)

TarfHead said:


> "Originally from" ?
> 
> "I'm originally from Dublin" ? No, you're from Dublin, adding 'originally' is meaningless.



That really gets me too!


----------



## cremeegg (2 Feb 2017)

Not at all. I was born in Dublin, spent the first 3 years in Dublin, then I moved to Cork, have lived there since. 

I am from Cork, I am originally from Dublin.

Actually as a cremeegg I am originally from a chocolate factory and now my wrapper resides beside some blokes computer.


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Not at all. I was born in Dublin, spent the first 3 years in Dublin, then I moved to Cork, have lived there since.
> 
> I am from Cork, I am originally from Dublin.
> 
> Actually as a cremeegg I am originally from a chocolate factory and now my wrapper resides beside some blokes computer.


Ahh, you're a Dub who grew up in Cork... that explains the occasional lapses into rationality from the usual Cork madness.
You locals sill call you a blow-in?


----------



## Firefly (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Not at all. I was born in Dublin, spent the first 3 years in Dublin, then I moved to Cork, have lived there since.



A Dub living in Cork...I _almost_ feel sorry for you


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2017)

Firefly said:


> A Dub living in Cork...I _almost_ feel sorry for you


Why? That's like someone from Krypton living on Earth!


----------



## TarfHead (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Not at all. I was born in Dublin, spent the first 3 years in Dublin, then I moved to Cork, have lived there since.
> 
> I am from Cork, I am originally from Dublin.



But, to all intents and purposes, you're from Cork. Saying '_originally from Dublin_' can only be relevant if you're trying to claim affinity with the Dubs or Leinster Rugby.  And, in fairness, why wouldn't you ?  It'll be a long time before Sam sees the Lee, or Munster get that third star


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2017)

TarfHead said:


> But, to all intents and purposes, you're from Cork. Saying '_originally from Dublin_' can only be relevant if you're trying to claim affinity with the Dubs or Leinster Rugby.  And, in fairness, why wouldn't you ?  It'll be a long time before Sam sees the Lee, or Munster get that third star


Jasus, that was a bit harsh! All true, but still...


----------



## Firefly (3 Feb 2017)

TarfHead said:


> It'll be a long time before Sam sees the Lee, or Munster get that third star



Sadly I agree on both fronts


----------



## AlastairSC (9 Feb 2017)

To revert to the OP's point, may I offer overuse of "in relation to" on the radio? Example: "To answer your question in relation to pay scales, blah blah..." 

What's wrong with a simple "about"?

"In relation to" implies two or more concepts and a connection between them.


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2017)

"Yeah, no, yeah"


----------



## Dan Murray (13 Feb 2017)

_"Reputable companies are as likely as any other to be involved in shady business practices."_

I like using direct quotes from this site. I know exactly what the poster means but it still makes me smile!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (14 Feb 2017)

_"It is impossible to be definitive but in all probability..."_


----------



## cremeegg (14 Feb 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> _"Reputable companies are as likely as any other to be involved in shady business practices."_
> 
> I like using direct quotes from this site. I know exactly what the poster means but it still makes me smile!



I am not getting it . A good reputation is image. Practices, shady or otherwise are reality.


----------



## Dan Murray (18 Feb 2017)

_I do be on Parkgate Stree during the day
_
Unusual to see this feature of Hiberno-English written down!


----------



## PMU (18 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Not at all. I was born in Dublin, spent the first 3 years in Dublin, then I moved to Cork, have lived there since.
> 
> I am from Cork, I am originally from Dublin..



No.  You are from Dublin but you live in Cork.


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> _I do be on Parkgate Stree during the day
> _
> Unusual to see this feature of Hiberno-English written down!


Not al all, Frank Sinatra sang about it, spreading the usage:- "Do be, do be, do, dah dah dah dih dah, do be, do be, do. Strangers in the night ...".


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2017)

Wiggle Room instead of Wriggle Room.
It shouldn't annoy me but it does.


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2017)

"Irregardless" also gets to me. The word is "regardless".


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2017)

You're gonna hate this. It's in a dictionary and another source dates the first appearance in print to the 18th century. I always regarded it a Dublinese but the Ahmuhrikhans have claimed it. They're welcome.


----------



## Seagull (20 Feb 2017)

Purple said:


> Wiggle Room instead of Wriggle Room.
> It shouldn't annoy me but it does.


I've seen both, and would consider one as good as the other. Wiggle is, after all, a perfectly good word.


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Feb 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> _I do be on Parkgate Stree during the day
> _
> Unusual to see this feature of Hiberno-English written down!



If you think of your gaeilge - "Bimse" - 'I do be' or even 'I does be".

I does be eating my dinner in the middle of the day. If you're Davy Fitz you will end the sentence with a further confirmation - "So I do", "So I am", "So I will" so.....bleedin' annoying Davy.


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2017)

mathepac said:


> You're gonna hate this. It's in a dictionary and another source dates the first appearance in print to the 18th century. I always regarded it a Dublinese but the Ahmuhrikhans have claimed it. They're welcome.


Yes, it's been around for a long time but it's still incorrect.


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2017)

Seagull said:


> I've seen both, and would consider one as good as the other. Wiggle is, after all, a perfectly good word.


It still gets to me but I am a contrarian.


----------



## PMU (21 Feb 2017)

Betsy Og said:


> If you think of your gaeilge - "Bimse" - 'I do be' or even 'I does be".


  You are correct. Another example would be “_The mist that does be on the bog_”. There is a 'habitual present' tense in Irish – an modh somethingorother láithreach – that does not really exist in English.  It's not directly translatable. The nearest might be the continuous present tense in English but you need an auxiliary verb to qualify 'to be'. So it might be better in translation to say e.g. “_I do be selling drugs on Parkgate Street during the day_” or “_The mist that does be on the bog limits visibility to under a kilometer_”.  Hiberno-English is part of our culture and its use is definitely not ungrammatical.


----------



## Marion (21 Feb 2017)

Managers in my workplace confused VIP with nota bene (NB) on a number of occasions. 

Marion


----------



## cremeegg (21 Feb 2017)

What confused a Very Important Person with a No Body. They must have been in a Really Silly Verbal Pickle.


----------



## Marion (21 Feb 2017)

Just random emails to all staff.

Haha!

Marion


----------



## Dan Murray (21 Feb 2017)

PMU said:


> There is a 'habitual present' tense in Irish – an modh somethingorother láithreach...................Hiberno-English is part of our culture and its use is definitely not ungrammatical.



_An aimsir gnáthláithreach_ is what you are looking for.

_"Hiberno-English is part of our culture and its use is definitely not ungrammatical"_......like, are you saying like, that you can shove the Irish into the English and like there's no line at all at all or at least at all? Will is a gut?


----------



## Purple (23 Feb 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> _An aimsir gnáthláithreach_ is what you are looking for.
> 
> _"Hiberno-English is part of our culture and its use is definitely not ungrammatical"_......like, are you saying like, that you can shove the Irish into the English and like there's no line at all at all or at least at all? Will is a gut?


Not Cork English; that's never correct.


----------



## Dan Murray (25 Feb 2017)

Purple said:


> Not Cork English; that's never correct.



Bay there knock will is a gum on ought in a will on lean-a occur?


----------



## mathepac (19 Apr 2017)

"They seemed to have gotten" not alone is this construct ungrammatical, it's ugly and I suspect of American origin. "Got" is the past tense of "get", "gotten" isn't an English word. At some stage in the past "they seemed" to have obtained or bought something. Now we're in the present, this no longer seems to be the case.


----------



## Purple (19 Apr 2017)

Addicting instead of addictive.
Addicting is a verb, not as adjective.
The Yanks are always at it, so they are, verbalising dem nouns and de adjectives.

"Don't you disrespect me" rather than "Don't be disrespectful toward me" is another one.


----------



## mathepac (19 Apr 2017)

"to me" rather than "towards me", the latter being another obscene Americanism gaining traction with the Brits.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2017)

Left instead of let. As in "He was left off the charges". That's not slang, it's just using a word incorrectly.

Much like "Pacifically" instead of "Specifically".
Pacifically: Tending to diminish or put an end to conflict.
Specifically: in a way that is exact and clear; precisely. In a definite or precise manner.


----------



## mathepac (20 Aug 2017)

Audi Cork 
Franchise Dealer

Just as an example lads, not a declaration of war on the South. I was pricing cars and they came up in the search and of course immediately got my back up.

A "Franchise Dealer", for Audi or another brand of car, in Cork or other independent republics, deals in franchises, they don't sell cars. I think they and other "Franchise Dealers" mean to described themselves as "Franchised Dealers". In other words, they hold a licence or permit from Audi to sell expensive VWs in Cork. A bit cringe-worthy, but then Mr Audi probably doesn't sprachen der native Corkonian Englisch.


----------



## STEINER (21 Aug 2017)

Donor kebab is on offer in some takeaway menu I read recently.................


----------



## mathepac (22 Aug 2017)

Run by Shylock & Co no doubt


----------



## Seagull (23 Aug 2017)

STEINER said:


> Donor kebab is on offer in some takeaway menu I read recently.................





mathepac said:


> Run by Shylock & Co no doubt


Surely by Burke and Hare


----------



## Sophrosyne (27 Mar 2018)

I have often heard people saying “Nordrun” Ireland but lately, some Irish TV presenters are pronouncing it this way.


----------



## dub_nerd (27 Mar 2018)

Sophrosyne said:


> I have often heard people saying “Nordrun” Ireland but lately, some Irish TV presenters are pronouncing it this way.


Why can't any member of Sinn Féin pronounce "Westminster". I haven't checked Mary Lou, but certainly Pearse Doherty and Michelle O'Neill say "Westminister" (rhymes with "Yes minister"). Should I be generous and assume it's a Anglo-Hibernicisation from _manaistir_, or do they just not realise it has one syllable less than they think?


----------



## Sophrosyne (27 Mar 2018)

I think people unknowingly add on syllables, such as "tribuneral" or "grievious".


----------



## TheBigShort (28 Mar 2018)

Hands up, im consistently using 'their' in the wrong context for 'there'. Even though I know the difference, when writing posts I invariably plump for the wrong usage and find myself correcting it frequently. 

Udder dan dat ime ok width de od missed pelling or too!


----------



## Purple (28 Mar 2018)

I'm dyslexic so when I type something if I don't see words underlined in red I assume that spell check is broken. 
I'm reasonably good with grammar and tenses.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Mar 2018)

Dan Murray said:


> _An aimsir gnáthláithreach_ is what you are looking for.



I'm late into this thread but the above reminded me of a conversation I had with native Irish speaker from Spiddal, about the a style of speaking in Ulster.  He maintained (and I had no basis to disbelieve him) that it stemmed from native Irish speakers earning English.

The context was hearing people saying things like "_See you that there_" or "_come you here_".  It's in common usage in Donegal, specifically North East Donegal (Inishowen).


----------



## elacsaplau (16 Nov 2018)

Like Purple, I too suffer from dailysex.

The faux pas doing the rounds in the last day or so...."vessel state".


----------



## Purple (16 Nov 2018)

I was listening to Talking History on Newstalk on Sunday evening and a guest, a Professor of History no less, said “the proof is in the pudding”.

After that nothing he said had any value.
Was there a document of blueprint or master sample cooked into a pudding somewhere or was he just murdering metaphor?


----------



## dub_nerd (16 Nov 2018)

elacsaplau said:


> The faux pas doing the rounds in the last day or so...."vessel state".



One I heard a while back, which I will insert in topical context:

"Britain will become a vessel state, _to all intensive purposes_."


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Nov 2018)

elacsaplau said:


> Like Purple, I too suffer from dailysex.
> 
> The faux pas doing the rounds in the last day or so...."vessel state".


Do you think Boris and JRM are empty vassals?


----------



## elacsaplau (16 Nov 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Do you think Boris and JRM are empty vassals?



Possibly. The way I see it - a vessel with a hole will definitely be empty whereas a vassal with a hole may be empty or may be full of.....


----------

